# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Venta de alfalfa en chacra.

## paul1983

Saludos cordiales
Actualmente contamos con 6 hectáreas de alfalfa, en la provincia San Pedro Lloc, La Libertad.
Los interesados comunicarse al correo. pauldiaz2@hotmail.comTemas similares: Venta de alfalfa deshidrata en fardos o pacas Venta de harina y Cubos de Alfalfa Venta de pacas de Alfalfa VENTA DE QUINUA ROJA CONVENCIONAL - PASANKALLA DIRECTO DE LA CHACRA VENTA DE ALFALFA EN PACAS O FARDOS

----------


## kscastaneda

alfalfafol.jpgPaúl tengo un amigo que quiere 5 toneladas/día de alfalfa en pacas para ICA.....por lo otro tengo un producto ALFALFA FOL que hace volar la Alfalfa....

----------


## angel_1975

Hola buenas noches me llamo Ángel soy de cgepen.queria saber a como vendes la hectárea de alfalffa .para corte. Mi correo es . angel_197500@hotmail.com

----------

